

UK Green Party Policy: Unconditional “Citizens Income” - chrisb
http://policy.greenparty.org.uk/ec.html#EC730

======
chrisb
The Green Party are _extremely_ unlikely to achieve a majority vote in the
election, but it's just possible they'll be involved in a coalition.

It'd be exciting to see what happened if a policy like this is ever talked
about seriously at high levels of government.

However, I do notice that the "Citizen's Income Trust" charity that provided
the research to justify this has more recently changed their opinion. They are
now stating that the poorest would not benefit from such a policy.
[http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2015/jan/27/green-
party-...](http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2015/jan/27/green-party-
citizens-income-policy-hits-poor)

~~~
UVB-76
There is absolutely no chance of the Green Party becoming part of the next
British government, even in a coalition.

------
sp332
What does non-withdrawable mean?

~~~
desdiv
_' Nonwithdrawable' means that if you earn additional income then your
Citizen's Income will not be withdrawn. This is different from means-tested
benefits which are reduced if earnings rise._

Quoting from:
[http://www.citizensincome.org/FAQs.htm](http://www.citizensincome.org/FAQs.htm)

I thought "non-withdrawable" meant some crazy credit system where you don't
get to withdraw your money but can only trade it for living necessities or
something.

